# Different flavors of the 28" Ariens vs $



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I am still in my pursuit for my next snowblower. So far I have come to the conclusion that I should stick with an Ariens so that leads to questions. Also after having a debate with self....always difficult to win, I gave up the idea of a 30" machine to replace my current Bolens 32".

Also, another thing makes my machine trade off difficult is that I haven't been able to get service manuals that include a parts break down so I can look into the guts of various machines. With service manual I might be able to see significant differences. So I am asking for an answer from those who have much greater experience than I on these things.

First is the 28" Deluxe sold by the big box stores, currently in the $1K range vs a Pro model such as the 926065. The model by the big guys *(my stinking computer keyboard decided to not print some letters today*) uses the 254cc engine while the Pro 926065 uses a 420cc engine and retails for over $2K. Is this the engine the only difference? Is it worth getting a Delu-e then just swapping 254cc engine with a 420cc?

My guess is there are greater differences. Keybo_rd.....&^%^$#

EDIT: My post was almost unreadable so I just edited using my Ipad instead of my laptop

Thanks


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

254cc is a little light for a 28" blower. I like to be able to throw the EOD snow across the street and the 350cc Tecumseh in my 28" Ariens does it very well. A 420cc can only be better. That engine is going to cost you close to a grand. You may as well get it right off and save yourself the aggravation of a swap.

Try re-installing the drivers for your keyboard. Sometimes that's all it takes. Remove them and reboot. They'll re-install automatically.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

jim5554 said:


> 254cc is a little light for a 28" blower. I like to be able to throw the EOD snow across the street and the 350cc Tecumseh in my 28" Ariens does it very well. A 420cc can only be better. That engine is going to cost you close to a grand. You may as well get it right off and save yourself the aggravation of a swap.
> 
> Try re-installing the drivers for your keyboard. Sometimes that's all it takes. Remove them and reboot. They'll re-install automatically.


Ipad of course and I will take your suggestions for my laptop later. 

SURE!!! NO different opinion here pertaining to the 254 but IF that is the only difference, it would be less expensive to purchase the $1K Deluxe along with a 420cc engine and make a swap. No way do I want an underpowered snowblower.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree fully with jim5554, except stronger, 254cc IS too light for a 28", way too light, better for a 24", max max 26".


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Guess I should have read ALL of your post where you mentioned the cost of the 420...SORRY Jim!!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I agree fully with jim5554, except stronger, 254cc IS too light for a 28", way too light, better for a 24", max max 26".


Guys— I am in full agreement with you!!! AND I think Ariens is doing themselves marketing HARM by offering an underpowered snowblower to the general public.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

the pro has
23.5 tall bucket vs 21
heated grips
longer auger shaft doesnt require brace in bucket i think the pro should have it anyway more support
dash mounted chute rotation
weighs more
i dont think it has as much down force on the front bucket as 921 series


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

A forum member (local area) to sell his 28” machine powered with a 420 and then developed as he said, sellers remorse. Wants a few days to think things out and maybe wants to wait until the coming northeaster passes this week. I am very close to purchasing a 926065 new machine.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

1132le said:


> the pro has
> 23.5 tall bucket vs 21
> heated grips
> longer auger shaft doesnt require brace in bucket i think the pro should have it anyway more support
> ...




HEY . Was just talking about you! You must stay up nights studying all of Ariens variations. Do you work for Ariens???


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

It would be nice if the forum gave special recognition to machine experts, those who know and understand the subtle, tiny diffences that can be very important to potential buyers. This thread is a good example where there is expert knowledge!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

jim5554 said:


> Try re-installing the drivers for your keyboard. Sometimes that's all it takes. Remove them and reboot. They'll re-install automatically.


Rebooted the laptop, seems OK.

Thanks Jim


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

foggysail said:


> It would be nice if the forum gave special recognition to machine experts, those who know and understand the subtle, tiny diffences that can be very important to potential buyers. This thread is a good example where there is expert knowledge!


I don't know anything about the Founding of this website but it was privately set up, not company run, volunteer run, giving special recognition seems too complicated for volunteers and there would have to be a set of standards and guidelines set up for such, some responders would feel slighted if not recognized, too hard, too complicated, easier to keep doing what we are doing. We all know we are sharing to help others without recognition other than the occasional "Thanks" or "Like" and that's fine with me. If I feel slighted than I'll leave, it was my choice to join and is my choice to leave.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, you're right. There are so many guys with impressive knowledge here!!! Great forum!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> . . . . the occasional "Thanks" or "Like" and that's fine with me. If I feel slighted than I'll leave, it was my choice to join and is my choice to leave.


You're leaving ???


----------



## Loonphotog (Mar 16, 2018)

My Pro 28 926065 came today. It is built like a brick sh*t house. Made the sheet metal used on my old Ariens 1028LE look like tinfoil! Everything is bigger and better quality.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

That is GREAT news at least to me! Not so much that your’s was delivered but how it is built. Been kicking the can too long, I have a feeling there is a good chance I will make my move very soon. After this week the urgency should be gone and of course, if I do get something ordered this week it most likely will just sit until next season. That is fine with me.


EDIT: I ordered mine today, 20 March!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
what about the dealer-only Deluxe 28 *SHO*?

306cc and the same high output impeller speed as the Pro and Platinum

but without the hefty price tags

the sweetest of the 28" flavors IMO

.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Basically everything on the pro model has been strengthened vs. the deluxe model. They really are two separate machines. Head over to movingsnow.com and watch Paul's in-depth look at the pro machine he's been testing this season.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

If considering the regular Deluxe, the D-SHO is the logical choice as it is only $100 more 

If considering the Pro or the Platinum, the D-SHO is a big drop in content, for sure.


.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> You're leaving ???


No No No I'm not leaving. Thank you questioning and caring?


----------



## Russell (Dec 14, 2017)

If you go to the Ariens website look at the product manuals. Look under the support section at the bottom of the main page.
They give complete parts breakdowns of all the models. Easy to compare parts and see what is common or different across models.


----------

